# Chelsea Clinton to visit USM today



## DeputyFife (Jun 28, 2005)

*Chelsea Clinton to visit USM today*

*Democrats storming Maine before Sunday caucus*

*Sarah Trent*

*Issue date:* 2/4/08

We have just learned that Chelsea Clinton will be speaking today, Saturday Feb. 9, at the USM Woodbury Campus Center at 1:30 p.m.
She is scheduled until 3 p.m., the event is free and open to the public. She will also make an appearance at Bowdoin College today.
President Bill Clinton spoke in Portland on Thursday night in support of Hillary, bringing hundreds to the Portland Expo. Hillary will speak herself in Orono today. Barack Obama will also make an appearance in Maine this afternoon, speaking in Bangor.
Democrats are storming Maine before the caucus, which is being held on Sunday. Portland's caucus will start at 2 p.m. at Portland High School. The caucus in Gorham will be at the Gorham High School cafeteria begining at 1 p.m.
For information on the times and location for other towns, the Portland Press Herald website has a comprehensive list for all of Maine.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh nice of the opportunistic young woman to avail herself to help her mommy. Too bad she was such a witch to the elementary school kid denying an interview last month


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

If you were that homely Woodrow you'd be pretty surly too...


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

she looks like she's been shit at and hit.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

which one?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I've seen prettier faces on an iodine bottle...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

ROFLMAO DD!!
Not too mention she's on a collision course with this in about 4o years... Poor kid...


----------

